
Ask HN: What are some communities that self-teaching novices can join? - tiuPapa
Often times I am hitting some walls while trying to understand the theories like concurrency models, state machines and stuff. Most of time I am not sure what I need to google to find what I want and don&#x27;t have a solid question that warrants asking on SO or here. These are the times I feel like discussing these topics with someone knowledgeable would clear things up. So are there any such places where I can do that?
======
wingerlang
Various IRC or Slack channels for the given topic might be a start.

~~~
tiuPapa
That's the problem, I couldn't find something for general discussions. There
are Slack channels and IRC for particular languages or software projects, but
none for general topics.

~~~
wingerlang
Isn't there some general named "programming", subreddits like "/r/programming"
might also work? They should be general enough that you could ask and maybe be
given "try posting on X or Y instead"/

